# Wago 750-849 und serielle Schnittstelle 750-652



## micha01 (5 März 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich mache gerade meine ersten Versuche mit einer seriellen Schnittstelle an meinem Controller und komme leider nicht weiter.
Ich möchte mit der Schnittstelle 3 Byte Werte senden.
Die Schnittstelle soll wenn ein Eingang auf 1 geht einen bestimmten 3 Byte-Wert senden und wenn der Eingang wieder auf 0 geht
einen anderen 3 Byte-Wert.
Ich habe mir nun den Baustein und das Demoprojekt schon mehrfach und längere Zeit angeschaut aber komme leider nicht dahinter 
wie ich das hinbekommen könnte.

Vielleicht kann mir ja hier jemand einen Tipp oder ein Beispiel zukommen lassen.
Wäre euch für eine HIlfestellung sehr dankbar.

Gruß Michael


----------

